

Much faster testing in Django - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/faster-django-testing.html

======
digisth
I've also recently desired faster tests with django, so I've switched to the
'nose' test runner, which allows DB reuse between runs:

[https://github.com/django-nose/django-nose](https://github.com/django-
nose/django-nose)

It takes testing down from dozens of seconds to minutes in my case to a few
seconds or even less.

You just need to remember to run 'clean' (no REUSE_DB flag) once, and also
remember that if you change your DB/have new migrations, run them and re-run
the tests clean. Then you can can go back to reusing the DB again:

Prime it: ./manage.py test mystuff --failfast -s -v0

Run it: REUSE_DB=1 ./manage.py test mystuff --failfast -s -v0

Ran 22 tests in 1.475s

